# Puppy to Adult Coat



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, just wondering at what age approx does the adult coat start coming through. Millie is only 5 months old at the mo.

Thank you x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow's started to come through along her back at around 15 weeks. She's now 21 weeks and her adult fur is about 2cm long near the tail end of her back, 1cm to hardly there up by her shoulders. No sign of new coat on her legs, chest or head yet. Her puppy fluff is pale cream, her adult coat appears to be mid apricot, although i noticed it seems to be growing paler at the roots again. She looks a permanent strawberry blonde mess at the moment except for 2 mins after she has been brushed.

Her puppy coat is a good 2-3 inches long, and is very soft and wavy, her new coat is coarser and curlier. I would guess she will have a poodly coat eventually. However, that's a good 6months off, so we'll just enjoy our little mop head as she is for a while longer.

If Millie's adult coat is silkier and wavy, it may not be as noticeable as it grows through, particularly if it is pretty much the same colour as the puppy coat. Our 2 year old black cockapoo Jenna has a softer coat and I don't think we noticed it growing through til much later.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think Millie and Coco are about the same age, and I'm kind of waiting for the adult coat too, lol. (I'm paranoid I'll just wake up one morning and she will be covered in mats). She is getting a little longer coat now and hers seems to be getting softer if anything. When she was tiny she was like a brillo pad, now she is a bit more silky feeling. The hair on the top of her head is getting much longer, but her muzzle has never grown yet, so she looks quite poodley lately. She also has quite a reddish tinge to her coat which I absolutely love!

I think now is the time for me to get really rigorous with the grooming. I feel her all over every night to make sure she has no mats. None yet luckily.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Think in general it is between 8-9 months x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I first noticed matts at 5 months  which is early but Molly does have a thick wooly poodle type coat. I'd say the adult coat started around then but now at 9 months its in full force... A blooming nightmare!!!!  

I'm hoping it'll settle once its all in 

xxx


----------

